# Casting wood/resin video



## Woodturner1975 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wanted to share a video I made showing how I go about creating resin/wood blanks to chuck up on the lathe. Thanks for looking!

YouTube:

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jun 8, 2016)

Woodturner1975 said:


> Wanted to share a video I made showing how I go about creating resin/wood blanks to chuck up on the lathe. Thanks for looking!
> 
> YouTube:
> 
> ...


I guess I only needed to add the YouTube link and NOT the extra picture.


----------



## kweinert (Jun 8, 2016)

What kind of a bowl did you put it in for casting and did you have to put any sort of coating on it to prepare for casting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jun 8, 2016)

kweinert said:


> What kind of a bowl did you put it in for casting and did you have to put any sort of coating on it to prepare for casting?


I picked up some cheap plastic bowls from the dollar store. I didn't have any trouble removing it after it had cured. I have used petroleum jelly with PVC before and it seems to work well as a release agent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 8, 2016)

Nicely done video. Tans for sharing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

